# bsm naruto the last vs rikudou kakashi



## Android (Feb 20, 2016)

location : the moon 

distance : 200 meters 

knowledge : full

ristrections : nothing 

this is RIKUDOU kakashi 

this the last naruto who batteled TONERI 

??? WHO TAKES THIS


----------



## Ersa (Feb 20, 2016)

Naruto uses 100 clones and outlasts him easily.

Kakashi won't be able to warp the real one and he's not blitzing 100% BSM Naruto with Six Paths chakra.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Feb 20, 2016)

Kakashi wins.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2016)

KCSM Naruto which was the version used in the movie would anally rape Kakashi..



BSM didn't make an appearance in the last the best you could do is scale it to KCSM...


----------



## Android (Feb 20, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> KCSM Naruto which was the version used in the movie would anally rape Kakashi..
> 
> 
> 
> BSM didn't make an appearance in the last the best you could do is scale it to KCSM...



i'm sorry you didn't see the :  
fox eyes 
thick whiskers
the seal on the stomach

all of this are bm trits not kcm


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 20, 2016)

I posted an image for this in another thread...

look properly...


*Spoiler*: _BSM_ 










*Spoiler*: _The Last_ 








*Spoiler*: _KCM_ 











> fox eyes



*Spoiler*: _Sage Eye_ 








....


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2016)

Narudo destroys him.

BMS Kakashi is around the level of EMS Madara, SM Hashi, BM Naruto/Minato...etc

Nothing special....


----------



## Android (Feb 20, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> I posted an image for this in another thread...
> 
> look properly...
> 
> ...



thank you so much for proving me right 

take away the toad eyes

bm : fox eyes
kcm : no fox eyes

bm : thick whiskers
kcm : no thick whisckers

bm : thick seal on the midsection
kcm : no thick seal on midsection

so thank you for saving me the time of posting picturs , you've been a great help


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 20, 2016)

The Storm 4 game straight up calls the form 'Tailed Beast Sage Mode'.

So you guys are flat-out wrong.


----------



## Android (Feb 20, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> The Storm 4 game straight up calls the form 'Tailed Beast Sage Mode'.
> 
> So you guys are flat-out wrong.





tailed beast = bijuu
taild beast sage mode = bijuu sage mode 
bijuu sage mode = bsm

where was i wrong


----------



## Itachі (Feb 20, 2016)

Hussain said:


> BMS Kakashi is around the level of EMS Madara, SM Hashi, BM Naruto/Minato...etc



I thought you abhorred Madara/Hashirama wanking

DMS Kakashi rapes all of them with no trouble


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 20, 2016)

cctr9 said:


> tailed beast = bijuu
> taild beast sage mode = bijuu sage mode
> bijuu sage mode = bsm
> 
> where was i wrong



Oh, I thought you were saying Naruto was in Kyūbi Chakra Sage Mode in _The Last_.

People really need to stop saying that. It's not a popular notion, but it still gets around for some reason.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Feb 20, 2016)

ATastyMuffin said:


> The Storm 4 game straight up calls the form 'Tailed Beast Sage Mode'.
> 
> So you guys are flat-out wrong.



 @ this guy using the *game* as evidence. 

1. The only time Naruto is in Bijuu Mode is when he's using the Kurama Avatar.
2. Everything else is the same bar design.
3. The movie guidebook calls Naruto's mode Kurama Chakra Mode combined with Sage Mode.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Feb 20, 2016)

DMS Kakashi should win this


----------

